# Problème d'envoi de vidéos imovie sur youtube.



## Halph (30 Janvier 2014)

Bonjours,
Je rencontre un problème, pouvez vous m'aider ?
Voir la capture d'écran ici : https://www.dropbox.com/s/q7uszifwr5d3sr2/Photo 30-01-2014 20 36 44.png.

Merci de votre aide,
Halph.


----------



## Halph (2 Février 2014)

Bonjours,
Si je me suis trompé de section et que c'est la raison de non réponse à ma question merci de le signaler.

Amicalement,
Halph


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Février 2014)

Impossible de voir ta capture d'écran.. J'ailerai bien t'aider mais une phrase ne permet pas de comprendre ton problème...

"Ma voiture ne démarre pas, merci de m'aider" ne risque pas de générer beaucoup de réponses...


----------



## Gwen (5 Février 2014)

Ton film doit être soit trop lourd. Soit tu as un souci de compte YouTube, soit ton internet est mort.

Bref, plein d'explications possibles.


----------



## Halph (23 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je tiens tout d'abords à m'excuser de ce silence d'une vingtaine de jours, et à remercier les personnes qui voulaient m'aider à résoudre mon problème.

Je reviens avec un peu plus de précisions et un lien qui fonctionne (https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9klaz9ds569uj57/iw_CLVW6k5).

Pour vous détaillez mon problème, j'ai quelques vidéos montées avec imovie sur iOS7, j'ai donc essayer de les publier sur Youtube en vain, alors que sur Vimeo cela marche ; mais je préfère centraliser un maximum mes fichiers et ne pas en mettre sur toutes les plateformes.

Dans le dossier Dropbox(je remets le lien : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9klaz9ds569uj57/iw_CLVW6k5), vous trouverez les captures d'écran, et la vidéos test que j'ai essayer de publier pour faire les captures. Je n'ai pas seulement essayer dans imovie, mais aussi à partir de l'application photo, même résultat.

Dans l'attente d'une réponse,
Halph.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Février 2014)

Connexion vers Youtube instable... Bref triviale...

Pourquoi mettre sur Facebook?


----------



## Halph (23 Février 2014)

Je n'ai pas facebook.
Pour ce qui est de la connection instable, je viens de reessayer en 4G, et ca fait exactement la même chose, par contre, à partir d'un télèphone android, cela fonctionne parfaitement, mais, si je dois à chaque fois rallumer mon vieux télèphone android pour mettre en ligne une video, ce n'est pas ce que j'appele "pratique".
Evez vous une idée pour résoudre mon probléme ?

Amicalement,


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Février 2014)

Je voulais dire Youtube....


----------



## Halph (23 Février 2014)

Je préfère youtube, car je trouve cela simple à comprendre et a gérer.

Une idée ?


----------

